# Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano 2018



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Dez 2017 às 09:34)

Um Santo e Feliz Natal a todos que todos os dias contibuem para que o MeteoPT seja o nosso ponto de encontro, discussões, picardias, reconciliação e comunhão. É isto que gosto e valorizo neste Forum.

Que as tempestades voltem em 2018 e o antílope desapareça por uns bons tempos, é o que desejo para todos vós em conjunto com saúde e trabalho que nunca faltem.

Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano 2018

Flaviense21


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

Aproveitando o mote do @Flaviense21, venho fazer minhas as suas palavras! 

Votos de um *Feliz Natal* a toda a nossa comunidade, staff, membros e demais visitantes e às respectivas famílias, um bem haja a todos!


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Dez 2017 às 09:52)

Desejo um Feliz Natal e um bom Ano Novo a toda a comunidade Meteopt e respetivas famílias! Que 2018 seja um ano memorável pelas melhores razões a todos os níveis


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 22:30)

Desejo aqui feliz natal e um bom ano novo , que seja melhor o ano de 2018 , que traga mais eventos especiais e melhores recordações que este ano .


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2017 às 22:41)

Desejo um Feliz Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo de 2018 para toda a comunidade do Meteopt. Que este traga o melhor para todos!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

Desejo um Santo e Feliz Natal e um próspero Ano Novo a toda a comunidade MeteoPT e aos seus visitantes. Que 2018 traga muitas coisas boas! 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Dez 2017 às 00:22)

Feliz Natal a todos os membros do fórum e que 2018 nos traga muito bons eventos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zulo (23 Dez 2017 às 01:03)

Desejo a todos um feliz Natal junto com quem vos é mais importante na vida. Saúde,amizade, e valores de sociedade, o resto vem naturalmente.
Cumprimentos, José.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

Desejo a todos um natal alegre, dentro dos possiveis e que 2018 seja um pouco melhor que este, que não ocorra grandes incêndios nem grandes tempestades, que seja um ano memoravél mas sem causar estragos, que seja um ano em que todos possam viver alegremente.

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## jonas (23 Dez 2017 às 10:58)

Desejo a todos um feliz natal e um próspero ano novo.
Que 2018 traga muita animação.


----------



## criz0r (23 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Feliz natal e um Próspero 2018 a todos os membros do Fórum e respectivas famílias! Que o próximo ano Climatológico, nos traga aquilo que mais necessitamos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Dez 2017 às 17:20)

Eu e o Fox desejamos um Feliz Natal a todos os foristas e respectivas famílias e amigos e um 2018 porreiro para nós todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2017 às 20:46)

Desejo um Feliz Natal a todos, na companhia daqueles que são mais queridos. Um abraço para os meninos e um beijinho para as meninas. Um Feliz e Santo Natal, pessoal!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2017 às 23:01)

Um *Santo e feliz Natal* para todos os membros da nossa comunidade, extensivo à família e amigos.
E que no sapatinho encontrem as prendas meteorológicas que desejam...*Ho Ho Ho*!


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

Votos de um Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano Novo para todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPt.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 01:40)

O fórum nos últimos tempos.







A ver se para o ano a coisa muda 

Não se esqueçam de implementar as resoluções de ano novo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2017 às 10:33)

Boas Festas há comunidade toda .


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Dez 2017 às 12:05)

já tenho as minhas garrafa duas quintas t e um conhaque 5 estrelas courvoisier....
bom Natal para todos


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

Boas malta,

Desejo um excelente Natal e óptimo 2018 a todos os membros, família e amigos.
Que seja um ano em pleno em todos os campos das nossas vidas.
É nestas alturas que mais valorizo as palavras sábias do pessoal mais velho, aquando deseja muita saúde, de facto sem a mesma a vida torna-se realmente muito mais difícil.

Cumprimentos,
João


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Feliz Natal pessoal, vai vir tempo do bom para a semana. Espero que recebam boas baterias para aguentarem a semana toda de tempestade.
Grande abraço a todos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Dez 2017 às 12:05)

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## RickStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

Feliz Natal a toda a malta aqui do fórum!


----------



## carlosgodinhof (25 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

Santo e Feliz Natal

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através do Tapatalk


----------

